# Form I-130 and the filing fee



## lirpa11 (May 5, 2014)

Hello

I am going to lodge form I-130 next week and I note that the filing fee is $420. The instructions on the form state that the amount must be made in a check from an institution in the USA. 

I live in Australia so I am unsure as to the best way to do this. 

I have a Bank of America account, but I am physically in Australia. I could request a relative to pick up the check for me, but that would result in my petition and other paperwork being sent from me in Australia and the check bring sent separately from within America. I don't want the $420 lost or applied to the wrong petition. 

Is there any other way to deal with this that doesn't involve multiple mailings? 

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

lirpa11 said:


> Is there any other way to deal with this that doesn't involve multiple mailings?


You may be able to obtain a paper check drawn on a U.S. bank in the amount of US$420 that meets USCIS requirements from a financial institution in Australia. Citibank Australia would be an obvious possibility, though other banks should be able to do the same. Those instruments are called something like "demand drafts," "foreign drafts," or a similar term.

That's speculative, though -- and probably not cheap. Your best bet is probably to mail your complete package to your trusted associate in the U.S., have him/her add the paper check to the package, then have him/her forward the package to USCIS. That approach does involve two mailings, but assuming your associate is reasonably speedy it would almost entirely eliminate the extra mailing time required for the double hop because the long hop (Australia to U.S.) only happens once.


----------

